# Buckeye lake



## headhunter2852 (Jan 25, 2013)

anyone fishing yet?how thick is the ice?


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm on my way now so I'll let u know soon.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Duck391 said:


> I'm on my way now so I'll let u know soon.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thanks, much appreciated.....


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

Out here now it's 3.5-5ish depending on where ur at. Not much happening though...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Duck391 said:


> Out here now it's 3.5-5ish depending on where ur at. Not much happening though...
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Buckeye is a big lake... Where are you fishing?


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

I just came back from there FFB at the mouth of the channel and out by the marsh probably 30 people fishing.there were 2 at the north shore 3-4" of ice.Still not enough for me,oh the cycles are at Leibs


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Just to put everybody's mind at ease the lake is open from FFB as far as I can see.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

killingtime said:


> Just to put everybody's mind at ease the lake is open from FFB as far as I can see.


Are ya fishin ben?


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

no i was just on my way home from columbus and drove by to check it out. i would like to ice fish a few more times but i am ready for whatever we get.


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

Anybody know what the ice looks like now?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

The webcam is showing open water near shore.

See the live webcam HERE


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Yep they keep pumps going at the docks at the 
Marina.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

MuskieDan said:


> Anybody know what the ice looks like now?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Not good... I was on it with killing time but its sketchy 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

